# Ginko Baloaba



## fubar2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Who was it that had ginko baloaba trees on Arbor Site? I cant remember and didnt find him with search. I'd like to try to buy a few from him is why I ask.


----------



## Old Monkey (Apr 8, 2007)

Elmore I think.


----------



## jomoco (Apr 8, 2007)

The proper name and spelling for this most ancient tree is Ginkgo Biloba

Its common name is a Maidenhair tree.

jomoco


----------



## Elmore (Apr 8, 2007)

*Ginkgo biloba 'Autumn Gold'*

Ginkgo biloba 'Autumn Gold' in full bloom. This is a male cultivar and these are male flowers.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48568&d=1176063424"width=550>


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 9, 2007)

*Ginko*

Justy got some autmn golds in yesterday. They are interesting growth form, not like the regulare ginko's. Still sweet tree as long as you got time.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 9, 2007)

*Ginkgo biloba 'Autumn Gold' form*

Typically described as a symmetrical broad conical form, 50' x 30'. Probably has been the most planted cultivar in the recent past. Slow but has good fall color and form. Here is a young tree on the University of Alabama campus in Huntsville. Probably a little over 15 years old and currently about 15' tall.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48617&stc=1&d=1176137743">


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2007)

Smells odd! cool tree but I don't want the smell around my home!!!!


----------



## Elmore (Apr 10, 2007)

*Odd you say?*

This is an odd tree. No smell though. Just an odd form. This tree is Ginkgo biloba 'Chi-Chi' (also known as 'Tschi-Tschi'). This is an image of a Ginkgo biloba 'Tschi-Tschi' at the JC Raulston Arboretum in North Carolina. 

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48697&stc=1&d=1176184306">


----------



## Tom_Scheller (Apr 10, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Smells odd! cool tree but I don't want the smell around my home!!!!



Methinks that it's only the females that smell.

TS


----------



## Justice (May 1, 2007)

hehehe...

always wanted to plant a female as a street tree in front of a couple "special" people's houses:greenchainsaw: 

you might want to give this one to an old girlfriend or mother in law


----------



## Elmore (May 26, 2007)

*Keeping this alive*

Here is a male Ginkgo that I have found growing in the Tennessee Valley. I call it Penny Lane. I don't believe it to be a known cultivar but is a well formed male tree grown from seed. I have been budding and side-grafting a few of them but have not registered it yet. It is a most handsome tree with a magnificent form.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44476&d=1170030766"width=550>


----------



## gumneck (May 31, 2007)

How well will these trees propagate from mist beds?


----------



## sperho (May 31, 2007)

My parents have a female tree at their house, but they love it so much, they put up with the fruit smell. I'd like to get some saplings from them. Any way to tell what sex the tree is? Looking under the roots didn't help...


----------



## Elmore (May 31, 2007)

gumneck said:


> How well will these trees propagate from mist beds?




A little slow and they are said to grow on a little slower also. Most cultivars are grafted. A good thing about a tree on it's own roots is that, once established, if it is damaged, destroyed or if you want to cut it down it will regenerate true to form. Most of mine are grafted. I have a few on their own roots.


----------



## gumneck (May 31, 2007)

Tks. An old neighbor has one but I have no rootstock to put it on.(unless apple tree M-7,Bud-9, or M-111 would work) I know the answer. 

I do have about 60 sq. ft. of mist bed I can make space with. I'm thinking maybe a good Christmas gift for folks down the road.


----------



## Elmore (May 31, 2007)

sperho said:


> My parents have a female tree at their house, but they love it so much, they put up with the fruit smell. I'd like to get some saplings from them. Any way to tell what sex the tree is? Looking under the roots didn't help...




Look for flowers or wait for that attractive fruit accompanied by the aroma. Usually 15 to 30 years. If it doesn't have fruit by then, assume that it is male. If you can catch it in flower and spot the catkin looking staminate flowers, you can definitely say it is male.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52160&stc=1&d=1180663168"width=550>
Fruiting Female Ginkgo


----------



## Ed Roland (May 31, 2007)

jomoco said:


> The proper name and spelling for this most ancient tree is Ginkgo Biloba
> 
> Its common name is a Maidenhair tree.
> 
> jomoco




opcorn:


----------



## Elmore (May 31, 2007)

jomoco said:


> The proper name and spelling for this most ancient tree is Ginkgo Biloba
> 
> Its common name is a Maidenhair tree.
> 
> jomoco





woodweasel said:


> opcorn:



Actually the first "b" in biloba, the species name, is not capitalized.


----------



## Ed Roland (May 31, 2007)

Jomoco is a crane removal cat. He was being funny dipping into a niche area.


----------



## Elmore (May 31, 2007)

woodweasel said:


> Jomoco is a crane removal cat. He was being funny dipping into a niche area.



Oh I get it...you, as a degreed horticulturist, were making light of Jomoco's clumsy misspelling of this species.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Here is my crane removal cat...problem is they fly away from the tree before she can get to them.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52163&stc=1&d=1180666480"width=550>


----------



## sperho (May 31, 2007)

Elmore said:


> Usually 15 to 30 years.



That's what we were thinking. Guess we'll have to be patient. Thanks.


----------



## Elmore (May 31, 2007)

gumneck said:


> Tks. An old neighbor has one but I have no rootstock to put it on.(unless apple tree M-7,Bud-9, or M-111 would work) I know the answer.
> 
> I do have about 60 sq. ft. of mist bed I can make space with. I'm thinking maybe a good Christmas gift for folks down the road.



I recommend taking hardwood cuttings in late June through July, treating with 8,000 ppm IBA-talc then sticking. I used a poly tent when I did mine. You may have rooted Ginkgoes in 7 to 8 weeks.


----------

